# CloudWorks GmbH



## icke516 (16 August 2017)

Hi liebe community,

ich möchte euch von den kriminellen Machenschaften berichten, die die Personen, oder die Person hinter cloud-works.org tun.

Auf dieser Seite werden Leute für die Preisanalyse gesucht.
D.h. du bekommst eine Liste mit z.B. 60 Smartphone und suchst am Markt den Höchst- und den Tiefstpreis.

Den "freien Mitarbeitern" oder "Angestellten" wird ausserdem noch gesagt, sie sollen die "Erlöse von Testverkäufen" an das Firmenkonto überweisen.

Hier liegt ist nun der Haken: Die "Erlöse" von "Testverkäufen" sind das Geld von echten Käufern, die Ihre Produkte nicht bekommen werden.

Und ich sage euch auch aus welchem Grunde:

Bei der Adresse cloud-works.org ist im Impressung ein HR Eintrag,
der nirgendwo auf die CloudWorks GmbH verweist.

Die auf der verlinkten Seiten kununu lassen sich nicht anklicken
und auf kununu lässt sich die besagte Firma nicht finden.

Als ich diese Personen/Person anschrieb und auf Unregelmäßigkeiten aufmerksam machte kam keine Antwort mehr.

Ich habe bei der besagten Adresse angerufen und die Frau am Telefon sagte mir, dass dort keine Firma namens "CloudWorks" ihren Sitz hat und die Kripo dort deswegen auch schon mehrfach angerufen hat.


----------



## Anonymität (15 September 2017)

Richtig 
Weitere "Firmen" Easy Bill solutions, Capitev Limited Co. 
IP Nachverfolgung anstellen, was ich leider beim ersten nicht tat.


----------



## Auf Anfrage (2 November 2017)

Hallo 

Ich bin leider auf Cloudworks reingefallen und habe jetzt sogar einen finanziellen Schaden sowie eine Anzeige wegen Geldwäsche laufen 

Ist das bei Euch auch so und wie seid ihr gegen die „Firma“ vorgegangen?


----------



## Hippo (2 November 2017)

Ab zum Anwalt - das ist keine Sache die Du selber auslöffeln kannst!


----------



## nescoffee68 (23 November 2017)

Hallo,

bin auch drauf reingefallen, wie bist Du da vorgegangen?


----------



## Auf Anfrage (23 November 2017)

Sollen wir uns austauschen? Wäre vielleicht ganz hilfreich oder?


----------



## BenTigger (24 November 2017)

Ein Tip: meldet euch an, dann könnt ihr via PN (persönliche Nachrichten) in Kontakt treten.
Telefonnummern, Mailadressen oder sonstige Adressen sind hier im öffentlichen Bereich nicht erlaubt.
1. kann das dann jeder sehen und
2. können wir nicht sicher sein, ob es wirklich die Daten des Users sind und nicht irgendwelche Daten eines ungeliebten
    Menschen, den man so ärgern möchte.


----------



## nescoffee68 (24 November 2017)

Gerne


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2018)

icke516 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der besagten Adresse angerufen und die Frau am Telefon sagte mir, dass dort keine Firma namens "CloudWorks" ihren Sitz hat .....



Die CloudWorks GmbH ist nicht im Handelsregister verzeichnet, somit nicht existent. Die Adresse in 85609 Aschheim ist ein Fake - dort gibt es keinerlei Hinweise auf das angebliche Unternehmen.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Januar 2018)

icke516 schrieb:


> Bei der Adresse cloud-works.org ist im Impressung ein HR Eintrag,
> der nirgendwo auf die CloudWorks GmbH verweist.


Die Seite ist  nicht mehr aktiv


			
				whois schrieb:
			
		

> Domain Name: CLOUD-WORKS.ORG
> Registry Domain ID: D402200000001678280-LROR
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.publicdomainregistry.com
> Registrar URL: http://www.publicdomainregistry.com
> ...



Frage: Wie gelangt man auf eine solche Seite? Spam?


----------



## l.schrafstetter-schweyer (19 Februar 2018)

ich bin auch auf diese Betrüger reingefallen, und nun eine menge Ärger am Hals 
Wer noch? Kann man sich evtl austauschen?


----------



## Sera1408 (4 Juli 2018)

Ich ebenfalls.  Habe auch eine Anzeige am Hals und einen gerichtstermin


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juli 2018)

Sera1408 schrieb:


> Habe auch eine Anzeige am Hals und einen gerichtstermin


Von wem? Etwas ausführlichere  Informaton wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Sera1408 (12 Juli 2018)

Ich werde hier keine Namen nennen. Aber ich habe auch eine Anzeige am Hals wegen Geldwäsche.  Bin auch auf Cloudworks reingefallen.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Juli 2018)

Wer hat Anzeige erstattet? Ein Fakeladen wie Cloudworks bestimmt nicht.
Ohne genauere Angaben ist es völlig sinnlos Ratschläge  zu geben außer eben zum Anwalt zu gehen.

PS: es geht nicht um Namen von Personen sondern welche Organisation oder Behörde.
aktiv geworden ist.
Keiner der  hier gepostet hat (außer dem Threadstarter) , hat  substantielles berichtet.


----------



## Leviath (16 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab seit Ende des letzten Jahres ebenso ein Verfahren laufen. Ich habe einen Anwalt der sich damit beschäftigt. Ist da schon jemand einem Schritt weiter?


----------



## Leviath (16 August 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wer hat Anzeige erstattet? Ein Fakeladen wie Cloudworks bestimmt nicht.
> Ohne genauere Angaben ist es völlig sinnlos Ratschläge  zu geben außer eben zum Anwalt zu gehen.
> 
> PS: es geht nicht um Namen von Personen sondern welche Organisation oder Behörde.
> ...


Bisher hat sich nur das Polizeipräsidium gemeldet wegen Vorladungen.


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2018)

Wenn Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast >>> zum Anwalt und NUR mit Anwalt was tun.


----------



## BenTigger (16 August 2018)

Leviath schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Anwalt der sich damit beschäftigt.



Hippo, das schrieb er doch schon


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2018)

Leviath schrieb:


> ….hab seit Ende des letzten Jahres ebenso ein Verfahren laufen.


Dann poste hier doch bitte mal, wer die Anzeige gegen dich erstattet hat und vor allem für wen genau. Die Polizei muss dir das sagen, spätestens wenn du danach fragst.

Kann gut sein, dass die Anzeigenerstattung auch wegen einer abgetretenen Forderung erfolgt, z. B. durch ein Inkassounternehmen. Doch das bringt uns hier nicht weiter. 



Reducal schrieb:


> Die CloudWorks GmbH ist nicht im Handelsregister verzeichnet, somit nicht existent. Die Adresse in 85609 Aschheim ist ein Fake - dort gibt es keinerlei Hinweise auf das angebliche Unternehmen.



Zeige deinem Anwalt meine Frage, der weiß dann schon, worauf wir hinaus wollen.


----------



## Leviath (18 August 2018)

Laut Akte sind es die Geschädigten eBay Käufer. Ich hab meinem Anwalt nen Link geschickt. Vllt kann das meine "Unschuld" etwas unterschreichen.


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2018)

Leviath schrieb:


> Laut Akte sind es die Geschädigten eBay Käufer.


Na da kommen wir der Sache doch schon etwas näher. Auf den Eingangsthread kann verwiesen werden:





icke516 schrieb:


> "Erlöse von Testverkäufen"



Da kommt mir der Gedanke an Dreiecksbetrug, denn weder die Initiatoren von CloudWorks, noch ein Inkasso hat Anzeige erstattet, sondern anderweitig Geschädigte, denen anscheinend deine Daten vorgegaukelt wurden.


----------



## Leviath (19 August 2018)

Wir werden sehen wie es weitergeht. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es gut für mich und die Betroffenen hier ausgeht.


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2018)

Leviath schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es gut für mich … ausgeht.


Warum nicht? So wie es aussieht bist du kein Täter, sondern selbst ein Opfer. Nur, das muss erst einmal von der Polizei so erfasst und dann von der Staatsanwaltschaft auch so beschieden werden. Die Polizei trägt be- und entlastendes Material zusammen. Hierzu gehört auch deine Vernehmung oder die Stellungnahme über deinen Anwalt. Solche Verfahren werden schlussendlich i. d. R. nach § 170/2 StPO eingestellt.


----------



## jupp11 (20 August 2018)

Leviath schrieb:


> Vllt kann das meine "Unschuld" etwas unterschreichen.


Nach deutschem Strafrecht muß  Schuld bewiesen werden nicht  Unschuld.
( In dubio pro reo! )


----------



## Leviath (28 August 2018)

Ich hab von meinem Anwalt die Akten als CD bekommen. Ich hane mir nicht alles durchgelesen da das riesige Dateien waren aber sowie ich lesen konnte wird nicht davon ausgegangen, dass ich kein Mittäter bin. Ich geh einigermaßen entspannt mit der Sache um nur zieht sich das ewig hin.


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2018)

Leviath schrieb:


> ...sowie ich lesen konnte wird nicht davon ausgegangen, dass ich *k*ein Mittäter bin.


----------



## Leviath (26 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hab am Wochenende einen Brief des Amtsgerichts und damit einen Strafbefehl erhalten. Einen Einspruch einlegen macht keinen Sinn, laut Anwalt. Bei Geldwäsche kennt das Gericht keine Grauzone und sind strikt. Ich werde wohl Betrag XY bezahlen und hoffen das keine weiteren Forderungen kommen.


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2018)

Dürfte ggf schon - und zwar die Forderungen der geprellten Käufer. Denn jetzt haben sie ja einen Täter.


----------



## Leviath (27 November 2018)

Ich lass mich überraschen. Bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig.


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2018)

Leviath schrieb:


> Bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig.


Das sehe ich anders. Wieso sollst du als Opfer eine Strafe hinnehmen?


Leviath schrieb:


> Einen Einspruch einlegen macht keinen Sinn, laut Anwalt.


An deinem Fall ließ sich wahrscheinlich nur wenig bis nichts verdienen.


Leviath schrieb:


> Geldwäsche


Wieso Geldwäsche? Du hast hier eigentlich noch gar nicht genau beschrieben, was dir passiert ist und welche Rolle du gespielt hattest.


----------



## Ariza (2 Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich bin auch auf Cloud Works hereingefallen. Habe am 22. Januar eine Gerichtstermin. Ein Käufer hat mich verklagt. Nachdem ich selbst bemerkt hatte, was da läuft, habe ich Selbstanzeige und Anzeige gegen die Firma gemacht. Mein Verfahren wurde eingestellt. Ich habe eine Email von denen, die hoffentlich beweist, dass ich nicht der Verkäufer auf EBay war. Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## BenTigger (2 Januar 2019)

Daumendrück...
Und berichte mal, wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Ariza (2 Januar 2019)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Daumendrück...
> Und berichte mal, wie es ausgegangen ist.


Mach ich


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2019)

Ariza schrieb:


> ….habe ich Selbstanzeige und Anzeige gegen die Firma gemacht. Mein Verfahren wurde eingestellt.


Dann würde vor Gericht, gleich zu Beginn der Verhandlung, ein Antrag auf Beiziehung des Fallakts aus dem Strafverfahren bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft Sinn machen.


----------



## Ariza (2 Februar 2019)

Hi, mein Gerichtstermin ist jetzt gelaufen. Auf Grund von sogenannter Bösgläubigkeit muss ich dem "Käufer " 2/3 seines Kaufpreises zurückzahlen. Die Kosten werden ebenfalls 2/3 und 1/3 verteilt. Lehrgeld für beide meinte der Richter.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Februar 2019)

> https://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/boesglaeubigkeit




_*2. Keine Bösgläubigkeit des Erwerbs nach § 932 BGB*
Der Erwerber muss grundsätzlich im Zeitpunkt des vollständigen Rechtserwerbs im guten Glauben im Sinne des § 932 Absatz 2 BGB sein, das heißt ihm darf nicht bekannt oder infolge grober Fahrlässigkeit unbekannt sein, dass die Sache (oder das Recht) nicht dem Veräußerer gehört. Eine grob fahrlässige Unkenntnis liegt vor, wenn der Erwerber die erforderliche Sorgfalt nach den gesamten Umständen des Einzelfalls in besonders hohem Maße verletzt hat, wobei auch dasjenige ungeachtet geblieben ist, was im gegebenen Fall jedem hätte einleuchtet müssen. Damit liegt die Beweislast für den guten Glauben beim vorherigen Eigentümer.

Ein *besonderes Problem *ergibt sich hierbei allerdings dann, wenn der Erwerber beim Eigentumserwerb einen Dritten einschaltet. In solchen Fällen ist *umstritten,* auf welche Person bei der Frage nach der Bösgläubigkeit abzustellen ist. Im Allgemeinen werden solche Situationen jedoch wie folgt gehandhabt: Handelt bei der dinglichen Einigung ein Vertreter für den Erwerber, ist gemäß § 166 Absatz 1 BGB auf die Person des Vertreters abzustellen. Handeln gleich mehrere Vertreter zugleich für den Erwerber, reicht die Böswilligkeit eines Vertreters aus, um den Erwerb gem. §§ 932 ff. BGB auszuschließen. Hat der Vertreter allerdings nach bestimmten Weisungen des Erwerbers gehandelt, kann sich Letzteres nicht auf den guten Glauben des Vertreters berufen. Vielmehr müssen dann beide gutgläubig sein. § 166 Absatz 2 BGB ist analog auch für den Fall anwendbar, in dem ein Vertreter ohne Vertretungsmacht für den Erwerber einen Gegenstand erwirbt und die dingliche Einigung durch eine nachträgliche Genehmigung des Erwerbers wirksam wird. Juristische Personen und rechtsfähige Personengesellschaften (§ 14 BGB) wird die Bösgläubigkeit auch nur eines ihrer Organmitglieder als eigene zugerechnet, §§ 166, 28 Absatz 2, 31 BGB. Das gilt sogar dann, wenn das Organmitglied von dem konkreten Geschäft nichts wusste. Werden vom Erwerber dritte Personen für den Besitzerwerb eingeschaltet, spielen deren Gut- oder Bösgläubigkeit nach ganz herrschender Meinung keine Rolle. Es kommt vielmehr allein auf die Person des Erwerbers an._


----------



## BenTigger (2 Februar 2019)

Zumindest bist du wohl ohne Strafe sprich Eintrag ins Führungszeugnis davon gekommen. (Betrug oder ähnlichem)
Und auch finde ich es gut, dass der Andere ein Lehrgeld bekommen hat und später auch besser aufpasst.


----------



## Flo87 (12 Februar 2019)

@Ariza 
Kannst du mir das Aktenzeichen zu deinem Fall nennen? Wäre sehr hilfreich.

Vielen Dank.


----------

